
One space between each sentence, they said. Science just proved them wrong - ColinWright
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/05/04/one-space-between-each-sentence-they-said-science-just-proved-them-wrong-2/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ae4eea6ff146
======
lucb1e
Summary:

> A 2005 study that found two spaces reduced lateral interference in the eye
> and helped reading. A 2015 study that found the opposite. A 1998 experiment
> that suggested it didn't matter.

Now another study tried again with 60 students reading 20 paragraphs, using
eye-tracking software... which requires them to use a monospaced font (the
tracking software doesn't work with modern fonts). The conclusion is that
double spacing is ever so slightly better, but only in monospaced fonts where
the convention originated from in the first place. Futhermore:

> Reading speed only improved marginally, the paper found, and only for the 21
> “two-spacers,” who [themselves type] with two spaces between sentences.
> [...] And reading comprehension was unaffected for everyone

